# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Umberto Boccioni dhe Futurizmi

## broken_smile

100 vjet me parë  më 20 shkurt 1909 Filippo Tommaso Marinetti publikoi ne «Figaro» , Manifestin e Futurizmit. Programi i Futurizmit fillimisht mblodhi rrethvetes artistë dhe intelektualë të shumtë evropianë me prerje të ndryshme ideologjike, të gjithë kishin të përbashkët mohimin e traditave, nga një ngarkesë e madhe anti-borgjeze dhe nga lidhja me mitin e teknologjisë. Në një kohë të shkurtër kjo përkrahje, mori ngjyrime nacionaliste dhe tepër antidemokratike, duke u identifikuar me ideologjinë fashiste në të cilën Marineti u përfshi me entuziazëm të madh.

Ja se çfarë shkruhej në manifestin e Parë Futurist të botuar në “Figaro” 100 vjet me parë.

“Le Figarò” 20 shkurt 1909

1- Ne duam t’i këndojmë dashurisë për rrezikun, zakonit të energjisë së guximit të çmendur.

2- Kurajo, guximi, rebelimi, do të jenë elementet themelore të poezisë tonë.

3- Letërsia ekzaltoi deri më sot palëvizshmërinë e lodhshme, ekstazën dhe përgjumjen. Ne duam të ekzaltojmë lëvizjen agresive, pagjumësinë e ethshme, hapin e ecjes, salto mortalen, shpullën dhe grushtin. 
4- Ne shpallim që madhështia e botës është pasuruar me një bukuri të re, me bukurinë e shpejtësisë.

5- Ne dëshirojmë të himnizojmë njeriun që mban timonin, shtiza e të cilit e lëshuar në ecjen e saj përshkon Tokën në rrethin e orbitës së saj. 

6- Duhet që poeti të shkapërdridhet me zell, me madhështi e bujari, për të rritur entuziazmin e zjarrtë të elementëve parak (të zanafillës). 

7- Nuk ka bukuri më të madhe se sa ajo që gjendet tek lufta. Asnjë vepër që nuk ka një karakter agresiv nuk mund të jetë një kryevepër.

8- Ne jemi mbi trashëgiminë ekstreme të shekujve!, pasi kemi krijuar shpejtësinë e përjetshme të kudogjendur. 

9- Ne duam të glorifikojmë luftën-higjienën e vetme të botës-,militarizmin, patriotizmin, dhe gjestin shkatërrues. 

10- Ne duam t’i shkatërrojmë muzetë bibliotekat, akademitë e çdo lloji dhe të luftojmë kundër moralizmit, feminizmit dhe kundër çdo lloj poshtërsie oportuniste dhe utilitare.

11- Ne do t’i këndojmë lokomotivave me gjoks të gjerë dhe fluturimit rrëshqitës të aeroplanëve. Dhe është Italia nga ku lëshojmë këtë manifest të dhunës së papërmbajtur dhe të zjarrtë me të cilën themelojmë sot Futurizmin. 

Në një shkrim të tijin, Marineti përshkruan se si duhet të jetë një artist futurist:

«-Kush mendon dhe shprehet me origjinalitet, forcë, gjallëri, entuziazëm, qartësi thjeshtësi shkathtësi dhe sintezë. 

-Kush urren gërmadhat, muzetë varrezat, bibliotekat, kulturalizmin, profesorizmin, akademizmin, imitimin e të shkuarës, purizmin, stërhollimet dhe vogëlsirat. 

-Kush do të çmplaket, të rinohet, dhe të gëzojë artin italian, duke e çliruar atë nga imitimet e të shkuarës, tradicionalizmi, dhe akademizmi dhe të inkurajojë të gjtha krijimet e guximshme të të rinjve».

Futurizmi dhe Manifestet e tij nuk ishin vetëm një rrymë artistike, por edhe një formë e re e të menduarit ai lidhet me valën e revolucionit teknologjik të viteve të para të viteve 900 dhe të “la Belle époque”, duke ekzaltuar besimin e pamatë në progresin dhe duke shpallur dhunshëm fundin e ideologjive të vjetra (passatizmit). Kështu, p.sh. Marinetti ekzaltonte dinamizmin, shpejtësinë, industrinë, ndërsa luftën e kuptonte si “higjienë të botës”. Por futuristët nuk u mjaftuan me kaq. Ata eksploruan çdo teknikë shprehëse, nga piktura tek skulptura, në letërsi poezinë dhe teatrin, futuristët nuk lanë mënjanë as muzikën, arkitekturën, baletin, fotografinë, kinemanë e sapolindur e deri dhe gastronominë. 

Si rezultat i estetikës së shpejtësisë, në veprat futuriste mbisundon elementi dinamik dhe lëvizja përfshin objektin dhe hapësirën ku ky objekt lëviz. Është pikërisht lëvizja ajo që futuristët e gjenin tek aeroplanët (Aeropiktura), motorët, automobilët, masat shumëngjyrëshe dhe polifonike si dhe veprimet e përditshme. 

Ja dhe konkluzionet e prera të Manifestit të Aereopikturës Futuriste: 

1- Të shkatërrojmë kultin e të shkuarës, obsesionin e antikes, pedantizmin dhe formalizmin akademik 

2- Të përçmojmë thellësisht çdo lloj forme të imitimit. 

3- Të ekzaltojmë çdo lloj forme të origjinalitetit qoftë ajo e frikshme apo e dhunshme. 

4- Të përftojmë kurajo dhe krenari nga linja e kollajtë e çmendurisë me të cilën fshikullohen dhe pengohen novatorët. 

5- Të konsiderojmë kritikët e artit si të panevojshëm dhe të dëmshëm. 

6- Të rebelohemi kundër tiranisë së fjalëve: HARMONI dhe SHIJE E MIRË, shprehje shumë elastike. 

7- Të fshijmë nga fusha ideale e artit të gjitha motivet, të gjitha subjektet tashmë të shfrytëzuara. më parë. 

8- Të mbivlerësojmë jetën e përditshme, të pandalshme dhe të zhurmshme të transformuar nga shkenca fitimtare. Le të varrosim të vdekurit në thellësitë e errëta të tokës! Le të spastrohet nga mumjet rruga e të ardhmes! Le ti hapim rrugë të rinjve te dhunshëm dhe të frikshëm! 

Futurizmi shprehu menjëherë një pasion të madh politik modernizues në aksiomat e tij: “Mohimi i idesë së artistit puro, soditës dhe riprodhues i të bukurës”, “Akti shkatërrues i libertarëve”, “masat që viheshin në lëvizje vetëm nga puna dhe nga revolta”, lufta “e vetmja higjienë e botës”, “idetë e bukura për të cilat ja vlen të vdesësh”, “përbuzja ndaj gruas, por edhe emancipimi i saj”. 

Në emër të ndryshimit të të menduarit ata kërkuan dhe ndryshimet e këndvështrimeve. Por futuristët e Figarosë nuk u mjaftuan me kaq. Pasi shtinë në dorë kontrollin e artit, kulturës dhe propagandës, pasi zbatuan parimin e shpullës dhe të grushtit ndaj akademizmave dhe tradicionalizmave, ata filluan të kërkojnë dhe kontrollin në jetën politike dhe shoqërore. 

Absurdi arriti kulmin kur në vitin 1916 u themelua dhe Partia Futuriste, e cila predikonte dhe Demokracinë ose më mirë të themi Utopinë Futuriste:

“Kaosi mbi gjithçka”, “Rrumpallë në Maksimum”,- shkruante Marineti tek “Manifesti Teknik i Letërsisë Futuriste” 

( nga nje Profesor i Historisë së Artit dhe Komunikimit)

----------


## broken_smile

La città che sale, 1910-1911, Milano, Pinacoteca di Brera

----------


## broken_smile

Stati d'animo: Gli addii (II versione), 1911, New York, The Museum of Modern Art




Stati d'animo: quelli che vanno (II versione)



Stati d'animo: quelli che restano (II versione)

----------


## broken_smile

Forme uniche della continuità nello spazio, 1913, Milano, Civico Museo d'Arte Contemporanea

----------

